# I think im shooting the wrong arrow spine, help please?



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Im new to all this. Im shooting a bear authority that says its 315 fps. 70 pounds 30 inch draw. The guy at sportsmans warehouse set me up with vital impact arrows cut at 30 inches but they are 340 spine. 

I just looked at the gold tip selection chart and it says I should be shooting 300 spine. I will be doing my first archery hunt next month. Should I just use 340 spine or should I buy 300 spine arrows? If so, what would you recommend? thanks


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I cant imagine that being right. I shoot at 67 pounds at 30 inch draw but had to cut my 340 spine arrows to 26.75 inches to get them to shoot a 125 grain tip. I also shoot a 350 spine cut at the same with 100 grain tips and both spine ideally. My bow is a 330 FPS rating but is not optimized.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Which Sportsman's?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

here is a link to the selection chart. I used the chart on the left since i think im below 315fps. 70 lbs bow 30 inch arrow says 300 spine. Is that not correct?

sportsmans in Logan


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.goldtip.com/arrowcontent.aspx?page=chart


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would venture you need a 250-280 spine to get an arrow on the stiffer side. Some of these shops really tick me off. I just restrung an x-force pulling 70lbs at a 29 inch draw and he was sold 400 spine arrows :shock:. He needed to be around a 280 spine. Poor guy was shooting wet noodles out of his bow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Go in to Top of Utah Archery up there logan. great guy and he will help you out.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you sure you're shooting the full 70lb capability of your bow, or is it backed off a bit? Are your arrows a full 30 inches long? If so, you are probably right, and you may need a stiffer arrow. Head down to the archery shop as mentioned and have them line you out. Do you really have a 30 inch draw length (pretty long)? If so, your arrows have got be a tad longer than that. Or do you have a 29.5" draw length and your arrows are 30? Either way, double check everything at the pro shop.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

not true polar bear. most people can cut their arrows at least 1-1/4" shorter than their draw length. I shoot a 27-1/2" draw and can cut my arrows down to 25-1/2".

You have to remember the draw length marked on your bow is the measure from the nocking point to the deepest part of the handle at full draw + 1-3/4". with most arrow rest mounted behind the shelf you can easily get away with an arrow shorter than your stated DL.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

That is true. I stand corrected. I guess I've always been hesitant to go shorter because I like to keep razor blades out front. :Cry:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am gonna go ahead and sat before reading charts and tripping out or listening to any of us... how do you shoot?? Are you getting good groups, is penetration good... if not, yeah check out your arrows. If you are, then you maybe don't need to stress.

I don't know anything. But that seems like a reasonable way to approach this.

I am 27.5 on a mathews, so almost 28. I cut about 26.5


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Before the cut out risers came to it was definitely a must to have a longer arrow. I do wonder when I am going to get a finger slice from holding it a little to high one time. -O,-


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

A lot also depends on what weight of broad head you have up front. The heavier the head, the stiffer the arrow needs to be. I venture to guess that if your draw is 30 inches, you can cut your arrows down a bit and then the spine will be good unless you use too heavy of a head. I am a 30 inch draw and my arrows are cut to 28 inches. As mentioned, it depends on where you place your arrow rest which will determine the length of shaft you need. I am using a fall away rest. Also, as you add weight to the back of the arrow, it makes the arrow act as though it is a stiffer spine. But... as you add weight to the back, then you have to watch your F.O.C., so then you put more weight up front to help the F.O.C. and then you need a stiffer spine arrow. Can turn into a vicious circle. I have found the charts are somewhat out of date. They don't keep up with the latest cams. I much prefer a computer program that will weigh in all the information. I use T.A.P.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

First problem you had was that you went to Sportsmans. They are the last place to take a bow.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

KennyC said:


> First problem you had was that you went to Sportsmans. They are the last place to take a bow.


That all depends on who is working the archery desk. Some are just fill ins that don't know much, but a few of the sportsmans have really knowledgeable guys that work in the archery section.....

That said, I rarely take my bow into sportsmans. The bow shop is closer to me anyways.


----------

